# Skateboarding Photoshoot



## Tiny (Feb 5, 2011)

A photo shoot i did for my friend Victor who is flo for Nike.
Some C&C whould be appreciated
1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 5, 2011)

nice!! i always wanted to shoot my friend that Rollerblades.


----------



## Tiny (Feb 5, 2011)

wlbphoto said:


> nice!! i always wanted to shoot my friend that Rollerblades.



Thanks.  I tried rollerblading pictures before, but i didnt like them very much.


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 5, 2011)

Tiny said:


> wlbphoto said:
> 
> 
> > nice!! i always wanted to shoot my friend that Rollerblades.
> ...



whys that? if you don't mind me asking what where u using


----------



## Tiny (Feb 5, 2011)

wlbphoto said:


> Tiny said:
> 
> 
> > wlbphoto said:
> ...


I was using my friends Canon EOS 1D Mark II with one off shoe flash. I didnt like the picture because i dont have an eye for rollerblading like i do for skateboarding. ive been skating for 9 years. 
heres one photo from the rollerblade shoot,


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 5, 2011)

Tiny said:


> wlbphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Tiny said:
> ...



thats not bad at all. i think it came out quiet well.. i asked my friends if i could go with him next time he goes to the skate park. but i really wanna at least get a external flash im a beginner so i don't have much to work with but thats how we all start right well anyways that was a good one .. any more? lol


----------



## Tiny (Feb 5, 2011)

wlbphoto said:


> Tiny said:
> 
> 
> > wlbphoto said:
> ...


 I do but they look pretty close to that one, i only took 3 and they are all of the same trick.


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 5, 2011)

Tiny said:


> wlbphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Tiny said:
> ...


 
oh ok no need to post em then..


----------



## FilmaTroy (Feb 11, 2011)

the timing and over all look of them are good, but the lighting isnt all the great. get another flash or to set them at a high power and get that bowl lit up. it will give the viewers a better view on how big it is


----------



## stephyg (Sep 4, 2011)

how do you get the lighting so good?
nice pics!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Timing on the shots is great. Look good. Would look even better if the skater's clothes didn't blend into the background like they do. With black background, either different clothing, or maybe throw a flash behind him for a backlighting "halo". Since you can have him "stunt" in one area of the bowl, shouldn't be too hard to setup.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 5, 2011)

Timing is good on one and three, second shot does nothing, busy background and no face.  I like the curves used as part of the overall image, but a tighter crop would get you a much better image. Exposures look good.


----------

